# Tren Cough



## cotton2012 (Jun 5, 2014)

Is getting the Tren cough a sign that your Tren is G2G?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 5, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> Is getting the Tren cough a sign that your Tren is G2G?



Just means u nicked a vein during inject...can happen w/any injectable compound just more profound w/tren for some reason


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 5, 2014)

Exactly ^^^^^^ like Trin said. You are getting some into your blood stream. I've had it happen with several different types of anabolic. Some how it got spread around as only being with tren. I never get tren cough except for one or two times that it's happened.


----------



## bronco (Jun 5, 2014)

Ive had it happen with npp, test and mast. Its just not as severe as tren


----------



## Yaya (Jun 5, 2014)

No, means nothing

 Tren has a distinct smell... and produces gains quick. 
My doctor makes me cough and I doubt he is real tren


----------



## nightster (Jun 5, 2014)

Yaya said:


> No, means nothing
> 
> Tren has a distinct smell... and produces gains quick.
> My doctor makes me cough and I doubt he is real tren



Ha ha ha  !!


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 5, 2014)

cotton2012 said:


> Is getting the Tren cough a sign that your Tren is G2G?



Actually if you get tren cough it means your tren is under dosed.
If you vomit,......that means your tren is GTG.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the responses, I've only gotten the cough with tren and since like you said it got spread around as only with tren I thought it might have been a sign of tren characteristics implying G2G  reason for the question, I feel confident in my source it's just nice to be sure if possible.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 6, 2014)

My personal belief is that something about fina itself allows the preparation to pass through the walls of vessels and get into the lungs. Can't say the science behind it exists but it makes sense since I still can get the cough without Knicking a vein


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 6, 2014)

Only got it with tren but heard can get with bout anything.. it sux no matter wht it is tho!!! Lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2014)

I've never got a cough from anything. Guess it's good.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2014)

i never got the cough from tren


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 6, 2014)

I get it more often when I rush the pin ie depress the plunger too fast . I have had it happen slightly since using tren but nothing did it like the var inj. I would have fits if I went to fast


----------



## regular (Jun 6, 2014)

Trenbolone is spicy, if it gets in your blood steam it irritates your lungs from the inside out. It can also make someone sweat and flushes the skin the way capsaicin does when someone consumes hot peppers. Injecting directly into a blood vessel makes the sensation much more powerful.

Low dose injections of capsaicin cause coughing fits the same way trenbolone does.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3769402 

Other intravenous drugs, both recreational and FDA regulated pharmaceutical preparations, can cause coughing too. The intravenous injection rate and possible contaminates are thought to be factors there.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 6, 2014)

The worst side effect I ever got from tren was my whole upper torso itching like hell for 12 hours after each shot..

It was fuking with me mentally

I actually don't know what caused this

I used homebrew fina pellets and qv tren
.. reacted the same way..

Luckily last summer I used a reputable ugl and his tren was great.. Low dose and minor sides.

I'm a tri blend guy


----------



## regular (Jun 6, 2014)

One time I injected a shot of trenbolone a from a 60ml jug I had on hand and I had a rough coughing fit. It was like I took a shot of pepper spray. My skin was bright red, I was coughing and couldn't stop, and I was soaked in sweat. 

I ate a ghost pepper and it had the same effect on my skin and made me sweat the same way.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2014)

regular said:


> One time I injected a shot of trenbolone a from a 60ml jug I had on hand and I had a rough coughing fit. It was like I took a shot of pepper spray. My skin was bright red, I was coughing and couldn't stop, and I was soaked in sweat.
> 
> I ate a ghost pepper and it had the same effect on my skin and made me sweat the same way.



do u feel it comes more with A cause i did many e shots went through veins and never got a cough


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 6, 2014)

I can honestly say I never got tren cough... Only ran ace @600wk twice and I was good both times


----------



## regular (Jun 6, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> do u feel it comes more with A cause i did many e shots went through veins and never got a cough



I can't recall getting it from tren e but tren e is spicy too. After you take the point off a shot of tren ( post injection ) taste the residual oil in barrel, it should be mildly spicy.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 6, 2014)

When I used to get it from fina pellets.. it always left a strong taste in my mouth.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 6, 2014)

thought I posted but must have logged out.

Tren has been brought up allot recently by new members. 

Anyway.  Every time I pin eod around the 17 week I was scared because I got the cough and it left a very spicy taste in my tongue for an hr. My tongue tingled and I felt it in my lungs....scary.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 6, 2014)

I had a slight reaction when I knicked a vessel with tren a. Horrible feeling, stuck my head in the freezer to catch my breath.

Never got it from anything else.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 6, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> I had a slight reaction when I knicked a vessel with tren a. Horrible feeling, stuck my head in the freezer to catch my breath.
> 
> Never got it from anything else.



I find when the cough is coming... 

The best thing to do is 

1) calmly breath through your nose

2) drink water slowly

3) head in the freezer

If u have company and they are wondering why ur head is in the freezer for 4+ minutes then tell them  "I'm checking to see if we have ice cream, now fuk off!"


----------



## Rfagazzi (Jun 6, 2014)

Aw man, the title of this thread alone makes my eyes water....lol. I've gotten the cough with test and some others. Bottomline, trust your source!


----------



## ccpro (Jun 6, 2014)

Never got it, but have had some serious sweating issues!!!!


----------



## Yaya (Jun 8, 2014)

Well.. Did 2 shots today, both times got the cough...

Thanks for starting this thread


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 8, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Well.. Did 2 shots today, both times got the cough...
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread



We're in Yaya's head - keep it going, Lads!!! 

Hey - have you all ever experienced Tren Sharting? Oh man...it usually follows Tren Cough by a couple of hours...


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 9, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> do u feel it comes more with A cause i did many e shots went through veins and never got a cough


I've only ran A and have had the cough several times. Not fun at all. I'm thinking about trying E and see how it goes. If I don't tolerate any better than A, then tren will be out for good.


----------



## Zeus (Jun 17, 2014)

I mean I guess. Here is a tip to help with the cough.

 FIGHT IT! Do not let the cough overcome you, once it does you are screwed, your are tren's little bitch. Also sniff the shit out of that alcohol pad as soon as you feel it coming, stuff it up your damn nose if you have to.


----------



## anewguy (Jun 18, 2014)

Yep I'm with BB. Never had the cough. On my 16th 1ml shot and nothing yet. 

Good thing for me I guess


----------



## LostTime (Jun 19, 2014)

Some people get it, some people don't.  There's a dozen different theories as to what causes it; the acetate ester, the tren hormone, the fina it's made from, nicking a vein.  Bottom line is, no one knows.  I've gotten it from both Ace and E.  I've gotten it from both Fina-derived and powder.  I've gotten it when nicking a vein and not.  Luck of the draw.  

When it happens, just cough your lungs out and it'll pass.  You WILL live.


----------



## richard head (Feb 27, 2015)

as great as tren is the cough sucks ass
what it is a micro embolism meaning that you hit a vein and the substance traveled through your blood stream into your lungs which are not a fan of liquids and want to expel it
you can taste the tren as soon as it hits your blood stream in that instance


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2015)

richard head said:


> as great as tren is the cough sucks ass
> what it is a micro embolism meaning that you hit a vein and the substance traveled through your blood stream into your lungs which are not a fan of liquids and want to expel it
> you can taste the tren as soon as it hits your blood stream in that instance


That isn't true. Nobody actually knows what it is.


----------

